# Whats your favourite polishes?



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

As the title says, what is your favourite polishes? 

I currently use Chemical Guys V Range polish, but are there any better?

I've heard great things about #105 and #205!

Always keen to try new things.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Rotary 3M. DA menzerna


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I like SMAT compounds and dat finishing polishes. Current favorites are optimum compound and Menzerna sf4500.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Whats the 3M machine like? looks great, whats it work like?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Totally depends on what I am working on, but if I had to choose, I guess it would be 205 although falling out of love with it a little at present. Scholl and Menz probably..


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

It has to be the 3M trio for me :thumb:


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Right, I'm going to try to get some samples of them all to try.. My uncle uses 3M at his body shop, havent tried menz or scholl!


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

3m trio is all I've ever needed tbh


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

Menzerna all the way for me


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Compound - Megs 101. Polishing either 205 or Hyper Polish.


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

I keep a bagful of different solutions to different cars and problems, but if I could only use one I would take Optimum Polish II and for really heavy correction, Optimum Compound.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Scholl


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking to buy a DA soon. 

I've read lots of praise for 105 and 205. 

Also read good things about menz polishes,what 2 menz polishes would be the equivalent to the Meg's 105/205


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Meguiar's and Menzerna for me.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> Right, I'm going to try to get some samples of them all to try.. My uncle uses 3M at his body shop, havent tried menz or scholl!


Cyc do a sample pack of Menz mate. Or i4detailing currently have a couple of Menz ones reduced to clear to around a fiver I think.
I've only used Menz so can't compare to anything else obviously but I'm definitely happy with them.


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Soapybubbles said:


> Looking to buy a DA soon.
> 
> I've read lots of praise for 105 and 205.
> 
> Also read good things about menz polishes,what 2 menz polishes would be the equivalent to the Meg's 105/205


I'd say 203S & 106FA or for hard paints maybe FG400 / 106FA


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

What polish would u reccomend for a newbie to DA POLISHING, 105/205 or menz 203s/106fa?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> What polish would u reccomend for a newbie to DA POLISHING, 105/205 or menz 203s/106fa?


105 can be a bit horrible is some situations, try Megs Ultimate Compound instead. Much more user friendly.

The Menz 203S and 106FA take a long time to learn how to use them properly. You got to break the abrasives down, can't really short set them.

With the Megs SMAT polishes, you control how much you want to polish, not the polish itself like Menzerna.

On a DA, SMAT polishes really make life easy.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Scholls system.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Megs 205 is really easy to use and can be worked for a long time.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a bit old school, Megs 80 and 83 for me and sometimes Menz FF thats about it really, they both do the job they are designed for. If you look around there are probably hundreds of different polishes when in fact much of them are the same. If the product removes light swirls and then burnishes the paint to a high glossy finish I see no reason for me to try something else.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

P1 ......


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

-Raven- said:


> 105 can be a bit horrible is some situations, try Megs Ultimate Compound instead. Much more user friendly.
> 
> The Menz 203S and 106FA take a long time to learn how to use them properly. You got to break the abrasives down, can't really short set them.
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance but what are Megs SMAT ?


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Menz 203S with Gloss-it pads (on rotary) :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Soapybubbles said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what are Megs SMAT ?


Super Micro Abrasive Technology :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what are Megs SMAT ?


SMAT is a name for the type of abrasives that are non-diminishing (don't break down).

These include not only the newer Meguiars (105, 205, D300, Ultimate Compound, Ultimate Polish, etc) but also include the Optimum polishes and the HD polishes too. :thumb:


----------

